# gummy-stuff, eh?



## gummy (Jul 31, 2010)

I've finally decided (after 15 years) to leave my gummy-stuff sandbox:
http://www.gummy-stuff.org/gummy-visitors.htm

However, I've also decided to make all that "stuff" available here, in compressed format:
http://www.gummy-stuff.org/CD-gummy.rar

It's (about) 145 MB and ya gotta un-compress it.

Cheers,
gummy

P.S.
I'll still be chatting it up on my blog:
http://ponzoblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

ALL the cool kids are coming to play in this yard.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Gotta love spam and spyware.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Not spam; not spyware - Gummy has a sterling reputation and has a long history of providing useful, accessible "gummy stuff."


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Gummy stuff isn't spyware. There's tons of useful information on that website. Thanks Gummy!


----------



## gummy (Jul 31, 2010)

There's a (older) sample here:
http://www.financialwebring.org/gummystuff/
(fer them that's cautious)
and a partial collection here:
http://www.gummy-stuff.org/stock-charts.htm


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to Canadian Money Forum, Gummy!

Thanks for leaving behind the vast array of information you created.
Your knowledge will definitely be missed. 

Best wishes on your AFTER-GUMMY life. 

MB


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

There's a remarkable amount of time/effort invested in creating some of those spreadsheets. (I'm particularly impressed by the MPT ones.)

Given the intense level of dedication, I'm thinking that the OP was possibly an economics prof.


K.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Dr_V said:


> Given the intense level of dedication, I'm thinking that the OP was possibly an economics prof.


I believe he was a mathematics prof. at a univ.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Dr. V! He's from your home town and my alma mater.  (I just toured the Waterloo campus last week, after having left [gulp] some 20 years ago - big changes!)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

now that's a bollinger tutorial to go back to again and again ! and so much more. Enuf to keep a simple tart all berried up for years to come.

as a sidebar to gummy's magnificent legacy, i ran across an interesting concept recently. That we are all supposed to think about having an internet executor. Named in our wills, i mean. Because so many people now have a part of their lives out there in the internet, in a myriad of creative forms. And if they die & stop paying their communications bills, sooner or later the servers are going to close their accounts. And all that priceless stuff - photos, videos, even whole books - will disappear.

ordinary rank-and-file executors tend to be skilled at dealing with traditional moveable & immoveable properties like stocks, bonds, real estate & personal possessions. Usually they have no clue about how to find a testator's internet legacy, let alone how to gather it up, maybe burn it onto a dvd & deliver it to its rightful heirs. So that's why it's been suggested that everybody should name an internet executor as well as a regular executor.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

nobody will care about royal mail's blog when I'm gone!

However for digital photos YES, great point. The key is to preserve only images of stuff of interest to other collectors or historians. No one will care about Joe's cat or pictures of little johnnie on vacation.

Apparently facebook leaves accounts of dead people intact as "memorial" status or some such thing.


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> I believe he was a mathematics prof. at a univ.


Ahh, after a bit of googling, this is indeed the case.

Basically, I was just trying to understand the OP's fascination with all of the spreadsheets, and what I can only term an _amazing_ devotion to teaching & education.

(That said, I can see how the "eclectic range of spreadsheets" might align with someone whose research interests ranged from periodic solutions to some rather curious functions, to banded matrices, to the stability of nonlinear diffeqs, to tumor growth with non-linear oxygen consumption.  )


K.


----------



## gummy (Jul 31, 2010)

Dr_V said:


> ... research interests ranged from periodic solutions to some rather curious functions, to banded matrices, to the stability of nonlinear diffeqs, to tumor growth with non-linear oxygen consumption.  )
> K.


*Mamma mia!*
You really done some googling, eh?









The comments by *humble_pie* are interesting.
After spending 15+ years doing _gummy-stuff_ and looking at a 75-year-old in the mirror, I'm pleased that hundreds have the gummy-stuff CD (where I suggest):
EVERYTHING MAY BE COPIED, CIRCULATED, DISTRIBUTED, IGNORED, RIDICULED, etc.
... and most of the stuff is on the Financial Webring Forum.









P.S.
The "last" version is here:
http://www.gummy-stuff.org/gummy-last.htm


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Gummy,

Couldn't you sell the website or pass it on if you didn't want to continue it?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> i ran across an interesting concept recently. That we are all supposed to think about having an internet executor. Named in our wills, i mean.


That is indeed an interesting concept. The late Sheldon Brown put up an encyclopedic site about bicycles, and when he died suddenly a couple of years ago everyone was worried that his site would disappear once the domain came up for renewal. But it seems to have survived, so he must have thought of this, or he had someone else managing the domain details for him.

There is of course the Internet Archive (aka Wayback Machine), which takes snapshots of most sites on the web periodically, but it's not comprehensive. It has archives of some but not all pages on my own sites for example.

If you're finished with a site, as gummy appears to be with Gummy Stuff, it is probably better to take it down because if you leave it up people will forever be writing in with questions and corrections, which can occupy quite a bit of your time. Turning it over to someone else as a custodian will work only if you are willing to allow the voice and content of your site to change over time as the new person takes over.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

FWF agreed to maintain it the last time gummy retired.


----------



## gummy (Jul 31, 2010)

kcowan said:


> FWF agreed to maintain it the last time gummy retired.


Shakespeare (at FWF) said he'd see about updating the older version they have.
Also, bogleheads.org may be considering the same.

In any case, lots of people have it, so I'm a happy fella


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

gummy said:


> *Mamma mia!*
> You really done some googling, eh?


<shrug> I enjoy reading up a bit on others' research; my own research milieu is fairly narrow, and am always on the lookout for ideas in cross-discipline fields to complement my work.


K.


----------



## cardhu (May 26, 2009)

Happy retirement, gummy ... I've used many of your spreadsheets, over the years.


----------

